# Before / After



## wvdawg (Jan 28, 2017)

Some of you may remember the old GMC Jimmy given to me by my wife's step-father a few months before he passed.  What a difference a paint job makes!  Just picked it up today.


----------



## fishfryer (Jan 28, 2017)

Very nice!


----------



## carver (Jan 28, 2017)

Look like a new truck Dennis,i'm impressed


----------



## oops1 (Jan 28, 2017)

Sharp as a tack


----------



## one hogman (Jan 28, 2017)

wvdawg said:


> Some of you may remember the old GMC Jimmy given to me by my wife's step-father a few months before he passed.  What a difference a paint job makes!  Just picked it up today.



NICE!! What year is that??


----------



## bluemarlin (Jan 28, 2017)

Looks great!


----------



## wvdawg (Jan 28, 2017)

Thanks all.  Not sure if its my monitor or the iPhone shot, but the color is a bit more red.


----------



## wvdawg (Jan 28, 2017)

one hogman said:


> nice!! What year is that??



1988


----------



## one hogman (Jan 29, 2017)

wvdawg said:


> 1988



Great trucks but they do like gas


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 31, 2017)




----------



## bowhunterdavid (Jan 31, 2017)

I like it. If is not red it needs painting to me.


----------



## rip18 (Feb 4, 2017)

Big difference!  Looking good!


----------

